# PLEASE HELP! Going on vacation soon :(



## mihzyd777

Hi all,

This is my first post so please excuse any ignorance I may show or say  Also thank you ahead of time for any help you can provide.

So I ordered Dish Networks new Dish Hopper system with International channels and 1 Joey. When the installer came he hooked up the Hopper and Joey units fine and everything is working fine. Then I called back a couple weks ago to order a 3rd VIP211 receiver to take with us to a cabin we recently purchased that also had a dish network plus dish but also attached to it is a DP34 switch and a different style lnb set. It looks like the LNB pointing to International is on there 118. The dish that the installer put up at my home says Dish Network Plus and it when I received the VIP211 receiver I ran another cable from the LNB and it works fine when I tested it on a tv here. 
Here is a picture of the setup at my home please notice how the installer interconnect the LNB's he has a jump coaxial cable that connects between 2 different LNB's:









A couple weeks ago I was at the cabin getting everything cleaned up and decided to take the VIP211k there. When I connect it I selected Factory Defaults then unplugged for a minute then when it came back on it began the acquiring satellites and I let it do it's thing for 5 min. then it goes to Downloading program guide. Then it goes back to Acquiring satellites and then again to program guide and it continously does this and I left it for about 1 hr and still stuck on that. So I clicked menu and when to dish pointing option and selected "Switch Check" and the 3 satelittes come back OK. So I save and when I select Guide it shows the channel listings with show names but when I select any channel especially the ones that I know work it tells me double check signal and something about the channel cannot be displayed which I can tell is coming from the receiver.

Below is the satellite with LNB's and the DP34 switch. Please notice that the large LNB has 2 coaxial connectors on it rather than the 4 connectors my lnb has at home.

















So what to do? How do I get the the VIP211 receiver to work at my cabin ? I've tried several configs and nothing.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network

mihzyd777 said:


> So what to do? How do I get the the VIP211 receiver to work at my cabin ? I've tried several configs and nothing.
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike


What exactly did the error message say, and in the top right hand corner of the error message what is the three digit error number?


----------



## mihzyd777

I'll have to get it again and yes there was a 3 digit code on the top right but I'll get back to you with that.

Thanks!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please let us know when you have the error message number. Thanks.



mihzyd777 said:


> I'll have to get it again and yes there was a 3 digit code on the top right but I'll get back to you with that.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mihzyd777

Ok got over there over this long weekend and the below screen shots show the errors. I do want to mention that there was a older receiver (I believe a 311 model?) connected to the satellite that works and so I'm just trying to upgrade it with this newer vip211receiver because of the hdmi capability. When I take it back home the vip211 works fine. So I know everything is working on both ends just my VIP 211 doesn't want to work in place of the 311 with the different LNB's.

First when I hooked up the VIP211 to the older LNB's at the cabin all satellites show OK as shown below:









Also it goes through the aquiring signal fine and downloading program and even goes to display all the programming as shown below:









As soon as I try to select a channel or anything else after that I receive the below error 024 and error 005 as shown below. I've done what the messages recommend with resetting and unplugging even unplugging overnight and nothing. And YES I've tried going to other channels that I know I subscribe to and same msg:



















So the only difference I have between the two is that one has a older 311 receiver with a DP34 switch and a older style LNB and the VIP211 when working is connecting to the same style dish with different LNB and NO DP34 switch. I've tried bypassing the switch and no luck. Do I need to change out my LNB? I don't see why if it works with the old 311 receiver?

Thanks!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Are you running a check switch test when you connect the 211k to your cabin location? The 211k should work with the DP 34 switch and a DP Single, Dual, Twin, Dual Band, or Quad LNB. Please let me know. Thanks.



mihzyd777 said:


> Ok got over there over the long weekend and the below screen shots show the errors. I do want to mention that there was a older receiver (I believe a 311 model?) connected to the satellite that works and so I'm just trying to upgrade it with this newer vip211receiver because of the hdmi capability. When I take it back home the vip211 works fine. So I know everything is working on both ends just my VIP 211 doesn't want to work in place of the 311 with the different LNB's.
> 
> First when I hooked up the VIP211 to the older LNB's at the cabin all satellites show OK as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it goes through the aquiring signal fine and downloading program and even goes to display all the programming as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I try to select a channel or anything else after that I receive the below error 024 and error 005 as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only difference I have between the two is that one has a older 311 receiver with a DP34 switch and a older style LNB and the VIP211 when working is connecting to the same style dish with different LNB and NO DP34 switch. I've tried bypassing the switch and no luck. Do I need to change out my LNB? I don't see why if it works with the old 311 receiver?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mihzyd777

Yes and I believe these are the screens I receive when done. I included many to cover multiple items if needed  Everything looks normal or and I missing something?




























Thanks for the quick reply in assisting me on this! Much appreciated!


----------



## mihzyd777

Anyone? : ) Would hate to be without tv for a long while when up there.


----------



## Michael P

It appears that you subscribe to international channels. That jumper you see on the home dish is a connection for the 118.7 LNB which used a different technology than 129/119/110. Is the dish at the cabin the exact same dish and switch? If not it may not be a DPP (Dish Pro Plus) compatible LNB. The older model 311 could use the older LNB but the ViP 211 may not be compatible.

BTW I see you are not getting 129 - you need 129 for most HD channels on the WA.

Maybe that's it. Try tuning to a SD channel first. I bet the lack of 129 is causing the problem. The 311 did not need 129 so that is why it worked at the cabin.


----------



## VDP07

Michael P said:


> It appears that you subscribe to international channels. That jumper you see on the home dish is a connection for the 118.7 LNB which used a different technology than 129/119/110. Is the dish at the cabin the exact same dish and switch? If not it may not be a DPP (Dish Pro Plus) compatible LNB. The older model 311 could use the older LNB but the ViP 211 may not be compatible.
> 
> BTW I see you are not getting 129 - you need 129 for most HD channels on the WA.
> 
> Maybe that's it. Try tuning to a SD channel first. I bet the lack of 129 is causing the problem. The 311 did not need 129 so that is why it worked at the cabin.


The jumper on his home dish is actually the cable from the 129 lnbf to a newer ddp lnbf. The 118.7 and 119 lnbf's are combined in the center of the main lnbf assembly. The cabin dish is a first generation Dish 500 plus, 110/118.7/119 and would need a dp single or dual added to receive HD channels off the 129 bird. The 34 switch would need to be replaced with a 44 switch as well. DISH's 311 and vip211's are compatible with legacy, dp and dpp lnb's and switches.

I'd have to check to make sure, but I think that without the 129 lnbf in the mix, any channels carried by 129 would be absent from the guide.

I see the screen shot of the channel guide includes some local channels. Are you possibly outside of your locals spotbeam?


----------



## RasputinAXP

VDP07 said:


> The jumper on his home dish is actually the cable from the 129 lnbf to a newer ddp lnbf. The 118.7 and 119 lnbf's are combined in the center of the main lnbf assembly. The cabin dish is a first generation Dish 500 plus, 110/118.7/119 and would need a dp single or dual added to receive HD channels off the 129 bird. The 34 switch would need to be replaced with a 44 switch as well. DISH's 311 and vip211's are compatible with legacy, dp and dpp lnb's and switches.
> 
> I'd have to check to make sure, but I think that without the 129 lnbf in the mix, any channels carried by 129 would be absent from the guide.
> 
> I see the screen shot of the channel guide includes some local channels. Are you possibly outside of your locals spotbeam?


DING DING DING DING WINNAHHHH the man gets a kewpie doll. You're missing 129.


----------



## scooper

And without 129 = no HD (or very minimal) - but he should still be able to view the SD channels from 119,110, and 118.


----------



## mihzyd777

Ok so what do I have to do guys to get that 129 bird? Can I just buy a lnb to catch 129 and install it on the on the right side where the available bracket is? Also can I switch out all the lnbs for the same type I have on my dish at home and do the whole jumper deal?

Thanks!


----------



## VDP07

mihzyd777 said:


> Ok so what do I have to do guys to get that 129 bird? Can I just buy a lnb to catch 129 and install it on the on the right side where the available bracket is? *Also can I switch out all the lnbs for the same type I have on my dish at home and do the whole jumper deal*?
> 
> Thanks!


That would be your best move IMO. Remove the 34 switch.


----------



## mihzyd777

Ya so get rid of the 34 switch and not put any switch at all right because my home dish has no switch. Plus I only have 1 tv connected at the cabin.

Thanks!


----------



## scooper

Yes - have your dish setup at the cabin match your setup at home for the 211.

If it's different - then you need to do a Check Switch each time you move it.


----------



## PokerJoker

How did you get Dish to let you have a vip211 on the same account as the Hopper? I thought they didn't allow that. Or did they let you use the "RV exemption"?

Just curious,

Keith


----------



## VDP07

PokerJoker said:


> How did you get Dish to let you have a vip211 on the same account as the Hopper? I thought they didn't allow that. Or did they let you use the "RV exemption"?
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Keith


DISH changed that policy a couple of months ago. They now allow 1 211 per Hopper account.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The 211/211k can only be used with a Tailgater or RV when shown on a Hopper account. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



PokerJoker said:


> How did you get Dish to let you have a vip211 on the same account as the Hopper? I thought they didn't allow that. Or did they let you use the "RV exemption"?
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> Keith


----------



## buddha88

Hi Ray C,

I am planning to join the Dish Network family, and am looking into the below setup:

2 Hoppers
2 Joeys
1 211k (own)

Can you please tell me if this is possible, and if there's extra cost in have this setup? A special dish? Multi Switch needed? Second Hopper extra charge?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you received a response to your question yet? You can have 2 Hoppers and 2 Joeys. The 211k can be used on a Hopper account with an RV or Tailgater.

Here is a link with information about our promotions: http://www.dish.com/entertainment/packages/?WT.svl=package-button

Our dishes are 1000.2 for Western Arc and 1000.4 for Eastern Arc installations. The Hoppers use a single Node for 1 Hopper or a dual Node for multiple Hoppers for integration purposes. You should not need a switch.

If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



buddha88 said:


> Hi Ray C,
> 
> I am planning to join the Dish Network family, and am looking into the below setup:
> 
> 2 Hoppers
> 2 Joeys
> 1 211k (own)
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is possible, and if there's extra cost in have this setup? A special dish? Multi Switch needed? Second Hopper extra charge?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


----------

